

What's Really Behind Charlie Sheen's Meltdown - dgurney
http://concertwindow.com/3234/whats-really-behind-charlie-sheens-meltdown

======
petercooper
Kate Moss pulled a similar move back in 2005. She'd pretty much faded into
obscurity but was shown in the British press snorting cocaine. She lost a
couple of contracts but capitalized on the revival of her "fame" and, as
Wikipedia says, " _According to Forbes, Moss has earned more money since her
cocaine scandal than ever before_." Very little publicity is bad publicity.
We've even seen this with scandals in the hacker scene too.

------
phlux
Drugs.

